# lamps? oil? paraffin? tilley?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

So far, my only back up lighting is candles (and torches) but I have wondered about getting some lamps/lanterns.

First what is the difference between a paraffin lamp and an oil lamp - will a lamp sold as a paraffin lamp burn oil and vice versa, I don't really understand what the difference is between them (a reservoir and a wick?).

Is there a difference in efficiency etc between them? And is there any practical difference between a "lamp" and a lantern - again is one more efficient, less hassle etc?

And tilley lamps - I haven't looked too closely - I assume they burn petrol or meths or something? I have seen dual fuel ones advertised - not sure how that works. 

Any thoughts/info

TIA

hoggie


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

> "LIQUID PARAFFIN" LAMP OIL
> 
> Perhaps one of the biggest jokes in the world is "Liquid Paraffin Lamp Oil," priced at about $20.00 per gallon. As few people these days have any familiarity with the history of lamps, their design, or their fuel, they actually buy "Liquid Paraffin Lamp Oil" to burn in kerosene lamps. The lamps were all basically designed before 1890 to burn coal oil, so they are still called "oil lamps" even though coal oil was replaced by kerosene well over 100 years ago. But some marketing genius realized that kerosene is called "paraffin" in England, but by that name is a solid waxy substance in the US, so why not call clear kerosene "Liquid Paraffin Lamp Oil" and fleece the unwary? It worked! I purchase gallons of Low Odor Mineral Spirits at a True Value hardware store for $5.89 a gallon. They sell "Liquid Paraffin Lamp Oil" for $110.95 a gallon. In other words, the store makes ten times as much profit selling Liquid Paraffin Lamp Oil, so they have the necessary incentive to fleece the unwary who believe advertising propaganda.


http://www.milesstair.com/kero_fuel_primer.html

Spend some time reviewing lots of info at this site on on oil lamps. Much how-to for the various types, including how to trim wicks, and such.

I'm not familar with the term "tilley" lamp.

Generally oil lamps are used indoors. Lanterns are used outdoors as they are designed to better withstand the more harsh conditions outside. They are more stable, have a bail handle, and the globe is protected.

IMHO, the best option is to have both.

And, look into alternatives to candles and traditional oil lamps, too. For example, google "olive oil lamps", "beer bottle lamps". There are a number of other methods/types if you're interested.

Hope this helps.
Lee


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Hoggie, do you buy any fish canned in oil? I only buy tuna that is canned in oil rather than water. In a pinch you can put a hole in the top of the can and put a twisted COTTON string in the oil and after the string absorbs some oil light it. One tuna can burned almost 3 hours with a single wick before the flame began to "sputter" as the oil burnt off and the fish broth reached the flame. Yes, the oil gives a fishey smell and yes you can finish opening the can and eat the tuna! Any vegetable oil will fuel an oil candle.
Google "betty lamps" and then there is rush lights for the really primative.
If you have mirrors you can increase the effective lighting ability of just a few lamps or candles by positioning the mirrors or light source(if the mirrors can't be moved) so the light is reflected back into the living space.

In a real pinch for heat there is the "toilet paper roll soaked in alcohol in a large coffee can". I keep mine with the alcohol still in the bottle until I need to use it. Won't be much light just heat as the alcohol flame is nearly invisable.

I hesitated to mention this last but you do live on an island...do whale carcasses ever wash ashore? Rendered blubber stored in mason jars; I understand it is a nasty job but with enough help that could be a LOT of light!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Check out this thread i had a similar question a few months ago i bought the ultrapure brand parifin oil and was not impressed. then the tread went into better alternatives.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=340098&highlight=PARIFIN+OIL


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Tilley lamps look a lot like the Coleman kerosene (paraffin) lamps, but probably better quality. Coleman has not been putting out quality equipment the last few years. The Tilley looks like a good one. They put out a decent amount of light and the mantles are not too terribly expensive. All those mantles are fragile and have to be replaced frequently.

I think it comes down to what fuel is going to be available. If you have someplace to store it, kerosene keeps well for many yrs if no water gets in it. Water will cause organisms to grow that degrade the kerosene.

Betty lamps are a pain to keep lit.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks folks 

Lee - I was more wondering about if there were any differences in efficiency/light distribution between a lamp and a lantern?

Thank you for the link - I have some reading to do there I think.

I have looked into rush lights, and we played with button lamps during the winter, just for fun  

bee - I will have to try that with the tuna - sounds like my kind of experiment LOL. DD will be pleased - she hates tuna (and I have some in store) - you have never seen such a big smile as the day we were told she has a low grade allergy to it 

toilet roll in alcohol - I will have to try that. betty lamps also I will google. alway sup for trying something new. 

whale blubber? no. In the 40 odd years we have been on the island, there has only ever been one whale carcass. There was one other whale that got stranded (and saved), but it doesn't happen often enough to rely on. 

Greencountrypete - thanks, will read up that one.

Cyngbaeld - What exactly is the mantle, I keep seeing those advertised on ebay when I am looking at lamps, but I can't figure out which part they are or how often you will need spare ones?

I think I may need a conversion table for fuels. So paraffin is kerosene? What do you call the oil in "oil lamp"? And what is it? I know you can burn any oil, but when a lamp is referred to as an oil lamp?

Thanks

hoggie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

"Oil lamp" just means any lamp that burns a liquid fuel, whether petroleum, plant or animal, but excluding propane, which is a liquid under pressure, but otherwise a gas.

Most people talking about oil lamps mean one that has a wick, but not a mantle.









It should be distinguished from a lantern, which is normally a light that burns kerosene or lamp oil, but is portable.







The oil lamp normally sits in a steady location. 

You can also get Aladdin lamps that have a wick and a mantle.








I have a number of those. The mantles are expensive, but the lamps really put out a lot of light.

The mantle is a special cloth bag that fits over the gas outlet. You light it and it glows like a light bulb. The cloth actually burns, leaving an ash in the shape of the bag. It is easily shattered and has to be replaced frequently.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

"Lamp oil" is purified kerosene. Some people use "odorless" mineral spirits instead.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> "Oil lamp" just means any lamp that burns a liquid fuel, whether petroleum, plant or animal, but excluding propane, which is a liquid under pressure, but otherwise a gas.


Nothing to add, I just thought this was an excellent and simple overview of the terms. Well done.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

hoggie said:


> Thanks folks
> 
> Lee - I was more wondering about if there were any differences in efficiency/light distribution between a lamp and a lantern?
> 
> ...


As far as I know there isn't any way to make a general comparison. When a lamp and a lantern are compared, the differences will depend on which lamp is compared to which lantern. A cheap lamp with a small wick won't be as efficient as an expensive lantern with a large, well trimmed, wick. Or, the other way around. 

Based on my experience, in using them, it's better to choose between lamps and lanterns based on where they're being used. Oil lamps indoors, lanterns outside. However, if all you have is a lantern, you can use it inside, too. 

The best light source, if a bright light is needed is to use a pressurized fuel lantern. Coleman makes camping lanterns. Some years ago they introduced propane lanterns and they've gradually become the lantern of choice. Haven't seen a liquid fuel (Coleman camp fuel) new lantern in the stores in several years. These aren't recommended for use indoors. However, we've used them without any problem. Light and extinguish outside. 

For general lighting, inside, a good oil lamp will work fine. A reflector, such as a disposable pie tin or a mirror can be placed behind (but not touching) the lamp to help direct the light. 

When I'm cooking and the power is out (propane kitchen stove) I use more than one lamp. Two of those is enough to see how to prep food and cook. 

For your other question, generally the terms kerosene, lamp oil, and paraffin oil are interchangeable, here in the US with regards to "oil" lamps. Here at home when talking with friends and family they are "kerosene" lamps, as that's the term most often used in our area. On line, I use the term "oil" lamp, as that appears to be the one most often used. 

Some of these are simply regional in usage, but, for the most part, they mean the same thing. It's only when you delive into things like olive oil, lard, mineral spirits, alcohol, and other possible fuels for specialized lamps, the meaning of "oil" lamp may change. 

Hope this helps, a little more.

Lee


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Cyngbaeld and NClee - thank you both for the explanations. I think I have a better understanding at what I am looking at now. I really didn't want to go out and get the wrong thing 

hoggie


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hoggie, candles in GOOD STURDY holders are also really good to have around. Fat is easy enough to come by even in tough times. We get all the trim back from the butcher and I used the lamb tallow - mixed with a bit of leftover candle stubs - to make some candles. I expected it to sputter and smell awful (all the stories say tallow candles are awful) but it really wasn't that noticeable (doesn't smell like fancy scented candles, but that's not a problem in my books!)

The key to getting good light is mostly in the shape of the holder. You want some you can hang on the wall (metal wall bracket, metal hook on top of lantern, glass walls/globe to contain the flame, and a mirror behind to spread the light if possible), some you can set on a table (if they are up higher they will light a board game or something, but a few set on the counters give a good deal of light too). You want sturdy, hard to tip over shapes. I also find that candles where the wax is in a jar or something last longer - there aren't drips everywhere, and you can pick them up and move them if you need to. Oh, and if you need one you can carry from room to room, find something with a handle low down - the bail on top of a lantern gets HOT!

There are lots of little 'decorative' lantern type things around here that will take a votive candle (many are for tea lights, but a votive will last a bit longer). With just a few glass votive jars, you can have a fair bit of light. We have one hanging on an S hook by the fireplace.

Fire safety is a must of course. I lived in a shed with no power for a few months, and managed with just candles/lanterns/kerosene heater and a battery powered fluorescent light (which was pretty awesome, actually) and nobody got hurt and nothing burned down! But, we did have to be very cautious. It's possible - just takes thought. 

Oh, square tiles (like for flooring) with little rubber or cork feet glued to each corner make great hot pad/candle surfaces. Sometimes you can get the samples free, or cheap, at the hardware store!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I save all my glass jars from store purchases....one of the things I use them for is making kitty and kiddie proof lanterns....I put tea light into the bottom of a pint sized jar....you could fashion a bail from wire or use your mason jar lifter from canning supplies...tea lights can be had about 10 for $1...and I suppose using a block of wax, one could refill the tins easy enough

Also prefer crank LED lanterns....anything oil smokes too much and bothers the air quality enough to cause headaches in our house...and much safer for milking or kidding after dark at the barn

That said I have several "kerosene lamps" and some of the old fashion coal oils....alladin etc....our cabin had several in storage when we purchased it a few years back as well as the old 5 gallon glass coal oil bottle and the powder tube fire extinguishers!


----------

